
Key/Keyring combo is all too easy - sanj
http://www.ideaconnection.com/blog/2009/07/key-keyring-combo/
======
ranprieur
Here's a comment someone made on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/901i7/please_tel...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/901i7/please_tell_me_why_didnt_i_think_of_this/c0az6rx)

In programming, this would be an example of bad design.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separation_of_concerns>

In combining the key and ring into one object you make it so that the key+ring
doesn't act the same as another key. You can't remove the key+ring or you
leave the other keys without a ring. You have to make sure you have a single
key+ring (unless you want to make them into a chain), if you get rid of one
key+ring you have to convert one of your other keys into a key+ring to take
its place.

~~~
sanj
Sure, but that assumes that all keys are equal. Mine aren't. If I could find
my house key more easily because it was the ring itself, I'd be happy.

~~~
tome
You can surely find a simpler solution to the problem of "find my house key
more easily"!

------
idigthought
the key should be rotated 90 degrees to fit in with the keys i put on the
ring.

~~~
jncraton
That makes some sense. The key would fit more comfortably on the ring, but it
would also probably make the construction even weaker and more likely to break
off in a lock. I'm not sure which is better.

~~~
ori_b
It would also prevent it from fitting into the normal key machining tools,
meaning that you couldn't just take a blank to a locksmith and ask them to
make you a copy of the key.

------
chaosmachine
This doesn't work because there's nowhere to grip when you're trying to turn
the key.

------
michael_dorfman
A perfect example of a solution in search of a problem.

------
gchpaco
Considering the number of keys I've bent which didn't have big gaping holes
there, I suspect this would need to be hardened to work right, which would
make grinding obnoxious.

Still, not an inherently terrible idea.

~~~
francoisdevlin
the only catch is that hardening has a tendency to make materials brittle.
Steel is good because it bends.

------
barsae
Do one thing well. What happens when I break the ring? I have to get a new
key. Also, a keyring of keyrings is going to be quite a pocketfull.

~~~
paydro
I don't think I've ever broken a keyring. I've replaced the ones I've had due
to it being too small, or I've lost my keys, but I've never broken one yet.

~~~
shard
I guess you are more gentlemanly with your keyrings than I am.

------
undees
On the upside, it may be easier to add keys to the ring, since you can grip it
by the fixed key while you're forcing the new key through the tracks.

On the downside, how do you remove a key from the ring without the other keys
getting in the way? Wouldn't the fixed key get in the way of being able to
slide other keys aside?

Is there a topologist in the house?

------
dryicerx
What's new about this? This is how keys used to be (just google image search
"old key").

The reason for the flat surface on current keys is so you can hold it steady
while turning. A flat surface is ideal for this, a keyring, not so much.

~~~
tome
Those "old keys" may have had rings on the end, but they weren't key rings!

------
trickjarrett
I think it's brilliant. The concerns raised here are valid, perhaps only half
of it is open and the front half would be solid to give it more strength and
support, but as it stands now I think it's a brilliant idea.

~~~
chaosmachine
Here you go. You can keep the patent. :)

<http://imgur.com/nvohH.jpg>

